
Finally, real page numbers for the Kindle - apress
http://www.kindlepost.com/2011/02/early-preview-of-free-software-update-for-kindle-.html
======
Legion
On the one hand, I agree with the commenters on that post that it's too early
to be cutting off updates for the Kindle 2 and DX, if that is indeed what is
happening.

On the other hand, I think this issue is almost exclusively principle-of-the-
matter for said commenters, as I highly doubt many of them will have any real
use for "real" page numbers. I can imagine it being occasionally useful with
reference material, but nobody's Dan Brown reading marathon is going to be
ruined without it.

I especially look forward to someone being mad because a book's page numbers
don't match the particular printing that person has. What page numbers are
canonical? Hardcover, 1st edition?

~~~
jrockway
The joy of ebooks is that the page number set you choose can be configured.
Have a friend with the Hardcover Second Edition? Click that one.

~~~
Legion
I thought about that, but saw no indication that that's what they have
planned.

And even if that's the case, I'm quite skeptical that they'll keep up with
future printings of every book they do. And what about classics that have an
army of printed editions already? Are they really going to map out every
single one and present users with a mile-long menu to choose from?

The mental image of Amazon interns surrounded by mountains of paperbacks,
painstakingly entering page delimitations into the system, amuses me greatly.

------
ylem
The nice thing about page numbers would be the ability to discuss things with
people reading the same book in paper format (think of using it in a class for
example. "On pg 3, John said...")

------
jaspero
I would really like to see the feature to convert any texts or pdfs into
Kindle format. The converters I have tried so far are terrible with pdf books.

------
trobertson
The only thing I could want, in addition to what the Kindle already has, is
nested collections. I guess I'll have to wait a bit longer for those.

------
rkudeshi
Does anyone know if the numbering is only for Kindle-purchased books or also
extends to .mobi or other DRM-free formats the Kindle supports?

